#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-09
<Robdgreat> wb >.>
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-10
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<r2d2rogers> don't ya just love unstable connections
<Robdgreat> yeah, mine went out like twice in the last few months
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-11
<r2d2rogers> storms went through this morning, I didn't notice the power had gone off.
<Robdgreat> tsk tsk ;)
<r2d2rogers> I can't ssh out of work these days
<Robdgreat> dang :/
<Robdgreat> alternate port? >.>
<Robdgreat> (not rly srs)
